# Meta gallery, the gallery of the best macosX.com albums



## chevy (Sep 20, 2004)

Meta gallery, the gallery of the best macosX.com albums.

Use this thread to 
- propose your albums for addition to the meta gallery
- propose improvements to the meta gallery

I'll try to maintain the meta gallery on a weekly basis.

Now, go to the meta gallery!


----------



## larrydawson (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd like to prospose my albums for addition to the meta gallery:
http://ldawson.macosx.com/gallery/
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## chevy (Sep 22, 2004)

Added.


----------



## chevy (Sep 27, 2004)

http://chevy.macosx.com/meta_gallery/ updated.


----------



## chevy (Nov 6, 2004)

Updated on Nov 6th, 2004

I still concentrate on galleries available on macosx.com.


----------



## chevy (Nov 26, 2004)

Has been updated on Nov 26th with link to a superb Hawaii gallery.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 26, 2004)

I have to say, you are doing a great job on this.  

And as I get new blooms on my orchids, I have been adding them. In a couple of days, a new image will be there.


----------



## chevy (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for your support, I appreciate.


----------

